# Better 2 be lucky than good?



## AL_N_VB

http://njsaltwaterfisherman.com/forums/index.php?topic=14458.msg137048#msg137048


----------



## RuddeDogg

Yep a school came through, guys were gettin spooled left and right and no knew why. Once or twice ya have a good idea. They the bunker pined against the jetty. Talk about bein in the right spot at the right time.


----------



## Tracker16

Amazing...I wanna catch one !!


----------



## RuddeDogg

Not like that. No permit for tuna, takin tuna out of season, etc, etc...equates to $5,000.00 in fines per man in that picture according to NJ Fish & Game.


----------



## Surf City Angler

I always thought you couldn't keep Tuna from the surf, but according to the posts on that link, it's ok. Mentions tuna caught within a few miles is still NJ waters and there's no regulations.


----------



## RuddeDogg

True, but I still think you need the proper paper work and they have to be in season.


----------



## Surf City Angler

I read alot of articles and websites about that, it appears that the fish was not caught by rod and reel, but by gaff. It appears that the fish was either dead or injured when they gaffed it. It also appears they did violate laws and two of them were apprehended.


----------



## RuddeDogg

Surf City Angler said:


> I read alot of articles and websites about that, it appears that the fish was not caught by rod and reel, but by gaff. It appears that the fish was either dead or injured when they gaffed it. It also appears they did violate laws and two of them were apprehended.


That is correct. There was a school chasing bunker and them pinned up against the jetty. The tuna apparently ran head first into the jetty cahsing the bunker. They gaffed it, tail wrapped it and brought in. At least that's what a fish and game buddy of mine said.


----------



## junkmansj

Do not believe New Jersey has laws pertaining to Blue fin, Also do not believe Federal rules apply inside 3 Miles (State waters) No Foul!


----------



## RuddeDogg

Not accordoing to fish and game. We just have to wait and see.


----------



## earl of DC

shorefishing jackpot


----------



## eaglesfanguy

AWSOME! Id have done the same thing!!! 

Slap a tuna and run.


----------



## RuddeDogg

eaglesfanguy said:


> AWSOME! Id have done the same thing!!!
> 
> Slap a tuna and run.


Thst just it, they didn't ryn. They went to a local bait shop to have it weighed in. REAL STUPID......they would have been better off just packin up and takin it home and filleting it up. But they took pics even though they scratched out their faces, stupid....


----------

